# Graphics Contest 52 - Milly - Voting



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Voting will be for one week - ends 17th May.

Original photo










Entries

1










2










3










4










5










6


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Great job everyone...And Jeanie entered, too! :yellbounce


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

cute entries


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

oops - almost closed this poll a day early ...

ahem ...

One day to vote!!!

Great entries everyone!


----------



## Roxyyy (May 13, 2008)

I like picture 5


----------



## Trouble (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks Roxyyy


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

We have a winner!!!

Congrats OwnedbyaCat. You get to do the next contest.

Great entries everyone


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Great job everyone and congrats OwnedbyaCat!


----------

